# Fat comb (I've been called worse)



## ORBeeKpr (Apr 12, 2018)

Wanted to find out how everyone deals with comb that is fatter at the top of the bar. I've heard that when the girls create a fat comb at the top of the bar and start storing honey, it should be cut to the appropriate width then "buttered" to flatten it out. Obviously that would create a mess inside the hive which I know the girls would happily clean up...but wanted to find out how everyone else deals with it. The fatter comb gets in the way and tempts them to brace it to the next bar over so I want to keep it in check. Thoughts?


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I am new and so take it for what it is worth. I take fat combs and flip them and put them up against the hive wall or crunched up against other comb. I have heard that this can give pest of the hive places to hide but have had good luck with the bees cutting the comb back down to get their bee space back. This sometimes means taking a frame out of the box and running it with fewer frames. If it is up where honey is stored, I eventually extract it and make it even flatter. Over time, most of the comb becomes decent and easy to work with. I can't believe I have not killed the queen while doing some of this and I am sure I have killed a few bees. In the end it seems to work good enough for me.
I hope this helps in some way.
gww


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

ORBeeKpr said:


> Wanted to find out how everyone deals with comb that is fatter at the top of the bar.....Thoughts?


Serrated bread knife is your friend.
Use it.
That's only honey comb that is fat, after all.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

NT


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

psm1212 said:


> I like big fatties in the honey super. ..... I would advise against trying to trim it down.


The OP is a top bar keeper (per the forum area).
He has no honey supers.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

So sorry guys. Went into the "New Posts" tab and did not catch that you were posting in the Top Bar Forum. Please ignore.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I often cut it off with a sharp knife, which is always on my belt... but the serrated knife might do better in this particular scenario.


----------



## ORBeeKpr (Apr 12, 2018)

Michael Bush said:


> I often cut it off with a sharp knife, which is always on my belt... but the serrated knife might do better in this particular scenario.


 Thank you all, so you think it's better to just let the honey drip to the bottom or should I remove the bar trim it...then put it back?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

ORBeeKpr said:


> Thank you all, so you think it's better to just let the honey drip to the bottom or should I remove the bar trim it...then put it back?


Either.
Want some fresh honey? Then cut directly into container and take that home.
Don't want any honey? No time for messing around? Then just cut directly into the hive and move on. Bees will cleanup.


----------



## ORBeeKpr (Apr 12, 2018)

GregV said:


> Either.
> Want some fresh honey? Then cut directly into container and take that home.
> Don't want any honey? No time for messing around? Then just cut directly into the hive and move on. Bees will cleanup.


Awesome! Thank you for the confidence.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I will trim off the fat honey comb over a plastic container that I have brought out with me to the hive. Once trimmed back, they seldom extend that comb again, at least in my experience. (although it could be because the main nectar flow is over by then and they don't feel the pressure to put it up as fast as they can)


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Good advice from all about trimming. Several of my brood frames have an extremely fat honey band to the point it is touching the foundation of the next frame. I was considering using these frames for splits but will now just give them a haircut back to the wide part of the side bar. Will be nice to try some of the ELA honey since most of mine is very dark when I harvest in July.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe I should point out, I only trim it if it's in the way.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

Would it be wrong to just add a spacer where the comb is fat and not bother buttering or trimming the comb?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Yunzow said:


> Would it be wrong to just add a spacer where the comb is fat and not bother buttering or trimming the comb?


I have done spacers as a temporary patch (could not trim the brood off).
But I would trim the honey on the spot and be done.
You see, this may become a chain reaction.


----------



## jjapple (Sep 6, 2009)

I generally assume the workers know exactly what they are doing and leave alone unless it absolutely has to removed to get something important done.


----------

